# Canine Caviar Leaping Spirit Holistic Grain Free and Carna4 Grain-free Duck



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Do you guys have any experience with these two dry food? For the Carna4 it said grain free but it contains organic sprouted barley seed and organic sprouted flaxseed? My boy is allergies to grain, chicken, beef and maybe fish as well (except salmon). Right now he is on Acana grassland but the vet told us he still have a little bit of allergies so we are consider to switch to the other brand of food.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Most grain free foods have a 'binder' in them. Potatoes, peas, etc. You just have to read the ingredient list.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

So which limited ingredients and grain free food you guys recommended?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I use Now, Fromm, and the honest kitchen. Just read the ingredients.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I use Now, Fromm, and the honest kitchen. Just read the ingredients.


I did some research on Fromm and seen some bad reviews and there was a recall on March 2016 I think


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Do you guys have any experience with Acana single?


----------

